# ABS Removal



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Spilled some ABS Glue on peel up tile in laundry room, clean most of it up but still can see it on floor any thing that can get this off


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

BigD said:


> Spilled some ABS Glue on peel up tile in laundry room, clean most of it up but still can see it on floor any thing that can get this off



If possible,replace the tile. The MEK in the cement likely ruined the tile.

Mark


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe clear cleaner will work.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> If possible,replace the tile. The MEK in the cement likely ruined the tile.
> 
> Mark


This. ^^^

Solvent + plastic = bad news...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ditto to replacing the tile.

I doubt it is the glue you are seeing. It is more likely the damaged finished of the tile.

The reason PVC and ABS joining methods are referred to as "solvent cementing" is because the glue and primer process is designed to dissolve or melt the pipe together. It will have that same dissolving effect on linoleum and peal/stick tile.

sol·vent _adj._
*1. * _Chemistry_ *
a. * A substance in which another substance is dissolved, forming a solution.
*b. * A substance, usually a liquid, capable of dissolving another substance.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just go ahead and stain the rest of the tiles to make them all match....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I fear you have just bought yourself a floor :furious:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Would the glue damage ceramic or stone tile?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I would say it depends on the finish of the stone or tile?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Would the glue damage ceramic or stone tile?


Probably not a glazed finish. Something like terracotta might not fare as well.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

BigD said:


> Spilled some ABS Glue on peel up tile in laundry room, clean most of it up but still can see it on floor any thing that can get this off


Some times you can remove stains with WD-40 ... Worth a try I guess


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Got to love dark laundry rooms, no one even noticed, well for now.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

BigD said:


> Got to love dark laundry rooms, no one even noticed, well for now.


What! Did you not tell h/o? This could really bite you on the tail...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BigD said:


> Got to love dark laundry rooms, no one even noticed, well for now.


You better step up before they find it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Do they have kids? You could blame them, everyone believes that kids mess up houses. 



:jester:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

One more reason never bring colored solvents into a finish home. Had a helper spill a can of primer in conference room, yeah company had to replace the carpet.

Your lucky if it just the one tile.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BigD said:


> Got to love dark laundry rooms, no one even noticed, well for now.


And this is why plumbers get a bad rep. Bad news doesn't get better with time.


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

It was a dirty laundry room to begin with, and when I went back today, it is as if someone cleaned it up for me. Today it was hard to notice, unless you looked for it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BigD said:


> It was a dirty laundry room to begin with, and when I went back today, it is as if someone cleaned it up for me. Today it was hard to notice, unless you looked for it.


 Guess u got off the hook... lesson learned... ever see a professial painters work without tarps????


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

BigD said:


> It was a dirty laundry room to begin with, and when I went back today, it is as if someone cleaned it up for me. Today it was hard to notice, unless you looked for it.


I always leave any space I work in cleaner than what it was when I arrived!


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

BigD said:


> Got to love dark laundry rooms, no one even noticed, well for now.


Bringing in the smallest glue pod any time going into a finished house , and half full at that makes for da Vinci like joints as well as minimal chance of spilling


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Just go ahead and stain the rest of the tiles to make them all match....


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: now that is the only possible solution


----------

